# Building Mini Computer Server



## ThriftyPo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm planning on building a PC only meant for running servers 24/7. I'm thinking of running things like, Cod4 servers, Minecraft Servers, and other things like that. Any suggestions on how demanding this is on to a PC, and what would I need to run it?
I'm planning cheap, like a core i3, some discreet gpu (maybe even the built in one), some super cheap mobo and around 8gb of ram. I'm guessing that most servers require a good amount of ram, and a good processor. I'm certain that a core i3 should work fine though, high end core i3s have a reputation of being able to overclock to be as good as some high end i5s.
I'm pretty sure a 400w PSU should power it. I'm also on a tight budget, of around 300USD.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

First, welcome to the Tech Support Forums if no one has told you yet. 

Well, when it comes to servers, connection is king. You will need a router that can handle 1000mbps and have it wired, as wireless connection from your computer to the router will cause some lag. 

Also, each game has different specs. Minecraft needs about (estimated) 1gb RAM per 10 users. I am not sure about CoD4, but you can probably find that pretty easily.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

There are three things that you need to think about when you are building a server for yourself that is going to be used as a gaming server. The first and most important in my mind is the connection that you have to the outside world. 

While kilonox has talked about it a little there are a couple of other things to think about. I agree that 1000mbps router is very important, and yes wired is an absolute must. The other thing is that you need to check with your ISP and make sure that you are allowed to run a gaming server, or a server at all for that matter. A lot of ISP's don't really like people to run servers. I have run a couple of Web servers but that isn't a big deal and they don't get a lot of traffic so my up and down isn't bad. 

Next you need to make sure that you have enough bandwidth to run the server without lag.

Second, when you go to build the server actually get a server case don't use a standard tower case. There are couple of reasons for this. First is that you want easy access to the server in case something were to go wrong. With a server case you can just pop the top off and then get to the insides. With a Tower you have to unplug everything and move the case, etc, etc. 

If you can, get products that are maid specifically for a server. While looking at getting the latest and greatest for your server is a good thought there are some products that you can get like a mobo that has two cpu slots and that can help a lot if you can afford it. Also, you want to get a mobo that can handle as much ram as you can find. While you might not be able to afford 32 or 64GB of ram at the current time you might be able to in the future and that will help if you want to increase the size of the server.

The last thing is to do your research and see what other people are doing and how they have their servers set up. This is the most important thing. You can learn a lot from talking to others and reading about their trials and tribulations. 

I hope that this helps you out, a little. 

Cheers!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If you haven't had a chance yet post in our building section in hardware.

I used to be on the H/W team and i know they offer great advise....

if it were me i would go with a mobo with on-board video.

I would splurge on a PSU, servers are usually on 24/7 and need a high quality constant power supply. (plus server PSUs are made to be more "green" saving you money on power)

4x2gb ram would be nice although 4gbs would suffice.

Post of your server will depend on the CPU, the I5 would be a pretty good choice.

I have a friend running a minecraft server with 80+ active users on an OC'ed single core P4 processor. just to give you an idea


----------



## ThriftyPo (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks For all your support guys, but it turns out I'm lacking the most important thing. Good Internet. I'm using my phone line as internet. 0.0 lol
I guess server computer is a no go..


----------

